# AF Canyon is on fire too!



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like we've got another big one blooming. AF Canyon is burning up fast. If you had plans to go up there for the holiday, better hit plan B instead.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a big one too. :shock:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm watching flame fly up the mountain through my binos. The flames on the leading edge have to be over 100' high. Unbelievable!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking nasty.
[attachment=0:31nvclva]Fire above alpine.jpg[/attachment:31nvclva]


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah I decided to fish at Tibble for an hour or 2 today and when that was slow, I jumped in my truck to head down to the stream. As soon as I started driving I heard on KSL radio that there was a fire kicking up in Alpine. I looked to the west and saw the first few wisps of smoke coming over the mountain so I decided to get out of the canyon just in case. I found a nice out of the way spot in alpine to watch the fire and saw the it spreading like mad. There was a big barn I kept looking at through my binos that was being hosed down by several hoses plus getting direct water drops from a helocopter. It was all in vain, as the fire advanced on it and it went up in a huge ball of fire and black smoke (as one would expect a huge wood barn would). They were able to save all the nice big homes up there though. The real shame for me is that I love to ride the bike trails in Lambert park in the spring and fall and now it all looks like a piece of burnt toast.


----------

